# Dust Collection - upgrading Harbor Freight 2HP Dust Collector



## RWU (Mar 17, 2014)

First let me say, I have read a significant number of postings related to dust collection and they have really helped in my decisions. I decided to purchase the 2HP Harbor Freight Dust Collector, that for the most part is highly recommended. I found a coupon in "Wood" magazine and got it for $149.00, so far it a pretty hard deal to beat, at least for the system that I require, which is really small. That being said, I would still like to upgrade to a filter (possibly Wynn 35a or other) and I would like to include a cyclone separator (possibly Super Dust Deputy).

I am space challenged, I am ok with that and in my own mind I have some plans to account for that, but it will take me some time to see if my mind is fooling the rest of me - Haha - and as I upgrade my shop, based on my space issues, I will submit photos.

Becasue of my lack of space, I hope I am not asking for too much, I am wondering if anyone who has experience with "bedazzling" (I have a 12 year old daughter) their HF 2HP dust collection system.

There are several blogs with photos for a Wynn 35a. Thank You! If you have a different filter, could you send some photos and let me know your satifsfaction level?

Also, if you have a cyclone separator (Dust Deputy or other), could you submit/ send some photos and let me know your experiences with that.

Thanks All! I look forward to any information you can provide.

Rich(RWU)


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

There are several good ideas that members here have posted in the past. As a matter of fact, after I finish up the two projects I have going in the shop, this is my next target to tackle. Check it out. Heres another from a fellow LJer. I know Jay from Jays custom creations built one as well. Then there is the Stumpy Nubs beast of a cyclone where he used two Harbor Frieght dust collector motors in tandem.

Scott


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

If you use the search function you will find hours or even days of reading on this very website. Some of the boys have put together some pretty slick rigs. Heres mine, the Death Star. Its not yet complete but it is….."fully functional".


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

First things first….
Welcome to Lumberjocks!!!

I did a blog about my Thein Top Hat pre-separator….http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/35193









I also did a blog on "Hot Rodding" My 2HP HF DC….http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/35195









I hope these help!
You found the best, err GREATEST site, for wood working, on the entire World Wide Web….


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Super Dust Deputy. It may be a good product, but I feel that $180 for a piece of molded plastic is just to high. If I had to do it over again I would go with a Thien setup.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I couldnt choke the price of the super dust deputy either. I went with the veritas clear 4" cyclone lid and that hurt enough as it was. I will say, I am thrilled with its performance on the 45 gallon drum.


----------



## mattjrogers (Jan 2, 2013)

I have this collector and the following applies only to those without a separator before the collector. I cut out the guard that goes across the inlet to prevent it from clogging and after three years of sucking up quite a number of large pieces of hardwood through the impeller, it is still in brand new condition. So if you are getting clogs, then don't hesitate to open up the inlet and let those long stringy pieces and larger chunks just go right on through.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Rich, Scott linked to my project in his post. Thanks Scott! I can tell you my Thien baffle is VERY efficient. Almost nothing gets into my bag (except when I forget to empty my seperator). The separator can will fill all the way to the top before anything escapes to the bag. I would suggest building a Thien baffle.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Also space challenged so, did this. 









Here's the separator. Only a miniscule amount of dust escapes.


----------



## DaveDelo (Jun 23, 2010)

Recently changed over to plastic Super Dust Deputy on my HF + Wynn set up. Couldn't be happier with the results. That unit is dedicated to the lathe and 1 bandsaw. Fine dust collection into the drum and not the filter is noticeable. Every else goes to a 2hp Grizzly with filter and a metal Oneida with the old style taller drum.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

My setup keeps my filter clean much longer than before but if you are limited on space it probably won't work for you.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine is in a cramped spot, not perfect, but it works for me.
I made a chip separator (which works great) by attaching the connectors sold by Rockler to a 30 gallon translucent drum. I can see the level in the drum. 

I also bought the Wynn 35a filter which also works great.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------

